# How fast is your internet?



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

How fast is your internet take the test
My results with a optusnet connection




Take the test yourself http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2010)

16.69mbps and 1.09 mbps.

My actual download speed is about 150kbps, and upload is about 200kbps.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 16.69mbps and 1.09 mbps.
> 
> My actual download speed is about 150kbps, and upload is about 200kbps.



Who's your ISP?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

1.58 mbps and 0.22 mbps

ARG my internet is so slow


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, we don't have access to the best internet up here in Toowoomba. I think what we have is the best there is here...


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would do it, but I'm installing and downloading new software.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2010)

Fun fact: So far, all the posts in this thread have been from Australia.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I would do it, but I'm installing and downloading new software.


what software?
If you have vista/win 7 get rocketdock http://rocketdock.com/download


----------



## aronpm (Apr 5, 2010)

Currently downloading torrents. 200kbps down, 90kbps up. Speedtest.net usually gives me like 10Mbps (1250kbps) down.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I would do it, but I'm installing and downloading new software.
> ...


Lol, haven't you seen the OS thread with the improper title?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


thats my thread

wait what?


Thomas09 said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



how do you install then download software?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



I would assume simultaneous. Or just 2 different programs? Did that occur to you?

The Aussie streak is still going strong.


----------



## Tord (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


No, just a chronological order fail.
It should be downloading, then installing.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



I was right!


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Jebediah54 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can live with that


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

see also http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=355349#post355349


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> I was right!



But so was I. We all win!

Another chronological order fail: The streak was broken.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > I was right!
> ...



hip hip hooray!


----------



## keemy (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty good I guess, I thought i only have 15~20 and 1.25~1.5.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm...I may have won so far all-around.
Keemy beat me in d/l and Jebediah54 beat me in upload, but I'm on a wireless connection, so I'll blame that. 
27.12 and 3.70
Ping = 21ms


----------



## Stefan (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, my download speed is more than twice as fast as my WLAN connection says it is (54 Mb/s).


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Wow, my download speed is more than twice as fast as my WLAN connection says it is (54 Mb/s).



Holy crap. What is this I don't even


You just blew everyone else's DL speed out of the water.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 5, 2010)

AHHH
so slow.

but it's usually MUCH MUCH faster while torrenting
especially seeding and downloading big files


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Owen (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2010)

stefan said:


>


0.o
WHAT????!?!?1
Your ratio...it's just...what?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 5, 2010)

boo


----------



## (R) (Apr 5, 2010)

11.42
2.78


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 5, 2010)

fast upload


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 5, 2010)

5.27 d/l and 0.16 u/l speeds, not bad for being in NI, the best anyone can get is 8 over here until 2012 when Bt install fibre optics


----------



## coinman (Apr 5, 2010)

On www.speedtest.net i got 3.53 / 0.57
On the swedish test site www.bredbandskollen.se i got 3.60 / 0.53


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine's pretty even.


----------



## Kxg (Apr 5, 2010)

What the hell with all of your upload speeds? 

Local





Abroad (tested London)


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 5, 2010)

Kxg said:


> What the hell with all of your upload speeds?



That's what I'm saying. lol


----------



## Carrot (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay decency!


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 5, 2010)

Same speed I was getting back in 2000, and still paying the same (high) price. I love how much technology has advanced in the past 10 years!


----------



## PCwizCube (Apr 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Wow, my download speed is more than twice as fast as my WLAN connection says it is (54 Mb/s).



I've seen something like that. My friend did it, but it was some bug (he got 180mbps download speed and like 0.5mbps upload). He did it again and it got WAY more realistic (3mbps download speed, 0.5mbps upload). I would think yours is some error, maybe you should try it again. Also I think it is a bug because your ping is pretty high, if your download speed was really that high I think your ping would be WAY lower. If isn't then that is like unbelievable 

Also this is mine, fast upload speed ftw


----------



## Chuck (Apr 5, 2010)

YESSS!!!!

Sub 1!!







EDIT: Tried another test:



Spoiler









It's sub 0.45.


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

Chuck said:


> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Sub 1!!



PAHAHA.

The only time on this forum when a bigger number is better...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I'm the only person with a faster upload speed...although this is a school computer. I'll do this again with the computers at home.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesn't seem too bad. It sure feels decently fast.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay for Tiscali   :fp

Really though, avoid them like the plague!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> The only time on this forum when a bigger number is better...



Multiblind.


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > The only time on this forum when a bigger number is better...
> ...



Cases learned.


----------



## Parity (Apr 5, 2010)

Good?, and what is pings?

And everything was higher when I was uploading a video to youtube.
The pings were at 1,400 when uploading the video.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Carson (Apr 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> Good?, and what is pings?



Your "Ping" is the latency between you and the server you are trading data with. It is measured in milliseconds. Anything under 1000ms is fine for browsing. Competitive gamers try to keep this under 60.




This is using the connection on my phone, which is setup as a router at the moment. I will test out *cough* my neighbor's *cough* connection when I get home from work.




Just redid the test using my phone, but this time it was tethered via usb cable. I'm unsure whether this is an inconsistent connection, or if the wifi connection is faster than the USB connection between my phone and laptop.

I prefer the spedtests at Speakeasy.net since they allow you to choose which server you use for the test.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2010)

Chuck said:


> YESSS!!!!
> 
> Sub 1!!
> 
> ...



I'm almost as slow.


----------



## Basel (Apr 5, 2010)

I love Austria!


----------



## Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

WTF is this? Help?


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 6, 2010)

Holly crap, US ISP are really bad xD I knew it by reputation, but this really clear now.

Or instance I have :
18Mb down
384k up (and that sucks).

Look at the french ISP, you'll find only one offer : 30€ for 28Mb down / 2Mb up and VoIP free telecommunication (including internationnal calls), numeric HD TV and mobile network where available (usefull when traveling).

And optical fiber is comming. I hope I could have ot when I come back to France.

Funny thing, althought french people have really good ISP, french people are quite technology hostiles, and have a very low connection rate. 1/2 person do not have an interenet connection.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## PCwizCube (Apr 7, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Holly crap, US ISP are really bad xD I knew it by reputation, but this really clear now.
> 
> Look at the french ISP, you'll find only one offer : 30€ for 28Mb down / 2Mb up and VoIP free telecommunication (including internationnal calls), numeric HD TV and mobile network where available (usefull when traveling).


You mean US is slow in download or upload, or both? US download average is 7.81 Mbps, upload is 1.79 mbps. France download average is 8.18 Mbps and 1.21 Mbps upload speed. I got these from the world results page on speedtest.net.

Oh and I agree with this guy.


Kxg said:


> What the hell with all of your upload speeds?
> 
> Local



Teehee I'm still faster than everybody (upload speed)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol. Embarrassing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

Lolololololol.





I love the Republic of Maldives...


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Teehee I'm still faster than everybody (upload speed)


...and what server did you try this from? Good job painting it out. Upload seems to depend a lot on what server I select. Being at OSU in Columbus, I can get almost 20Mb/s from Piketon, but only 9.5 from Columbus, which should be closer, although apparently it isn't. I tried this with a few locations, and got 7-10Mb/s upload in general, and 80-90 Mb/s download in general.










In general, academic institutions get discounted internet rates and have very good internet connections. I'd be curious how what I posted above compares to other colleges.


----------



## fundash (Apr 7, 2010)

Last test taken at moms house:




Last test taken at dads house:


----------



## skarian (Apr 7, 2010)

so sad...


----------



## Anthony (Apr 7, 2010)

skarian said:


> so sad...


lol, same server. I'm about 50 miles from McAllen though.

I got 2.98, 1.93.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

and I thought my computer was fast!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 7, 2010)

7.18
3.34


----------



## fundash (Apr 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> and I thought my computer was fast!



this has nothing to do with your computer...
EDIT: winsock....


----------



## skarian (Apr 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> skarian said:
> 
> 
> > so sad...
> ...



lol i guess texas is slow


----------



## Carson (Apr 7, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> ...and what server did you try this from? Good job painting it out. Upload seems to depend a lot on what server I select. Being at OSU in Columbus, I can get almost 20Mb/s from Piketon, but only 9.5 from Columbus, which should be closer, although apparently it isn't. I tried this with a few locations, and got 7-10Mb/s upload in general, and 80-90 Mb/s download in general.
> 
> In general, academic institutions get discounted internet rates and have very good internet connections. I'd be curious how what I posted above compares to other colleges.



A big part of this is routing, especially if you pay attention to ping. Being closer to a server doesn't always mean that you will have fewer "hops" to it than to one further away. For anyone familiar with the Eastern portion of the US, I live in southern Kentucky, and I almost always test higher and have lower latency on speed tests to Chicago than on tests to Atlanta even though Atlanta is much closer.

Most residential and commercial broadband connections are limited to a specific bandwidth, however most college connections are set to run at full speed. The available bandwidth is distributed however the college sees fit. Typically non-residential buildings get priority, and your speed will vary depending on what type of network traffic you are generating. P2P things usually are set at the bottom of the priority list, as are things like audio/video chat and IM's. Standard web traffic will almost always have top priority.

The days of filtering and setting bandwidth by port are pretty much over. There are hardware solutions now that can determine exactly what type of traffic is coming through the pipes regardless of what port they are set to. I was in college in the "Napster" days, and all we had to do was set it to run on ports 80 or 1080 and it was all good.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Wow, my download speed is more than twice as fast as my WLAN connection says it is (54 Mb/s).


who's your ISP ?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 7, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, my download speed is more than twice as fast as my WLAN connection says it is (54 Mb/s).
> ...



Read everything else in the box.


----------



## nokmanoks2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Darn that's slow

0.51
0.26


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## c1829 (Apr 7, 2010)

Mine was 1.88 for download and 4.36 for upload.


----------



## Bob (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Ranzha (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 7, 2010)

I can live with that I guess.


----------



## wing92 (Apr 7, 2010)

does this mean i lose?

EDIT: tested again and did even worse


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Apr 7, 2010)

I especially love my ping. Crazy. I get something ungodly when I am on campus.


----------



## skarian (Apr 7, 2010)

mine changes lol


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Apr 7, 2010)

is that bad????


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Apr 7, 2010)

i did it a second time


----------



## Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

Average is 18 Mb/sec Down and 2.5 Mb/sec up


----------



## Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

gibsonguitarist55 said:


> is that bad????



No realy you have a great upload speed, if you upload content (youtube , facebook etc) you have an advantage...


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried it on my school and got





see DL speed is 5 times lower than UL speed =D


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 7, 2010)

at work

at home about 3 for DL and 0.5 for UL


----------



## Forte (Apr 7, 2010)

I believe this upload is not that good >_>


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/775027794.png

Pretty good.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Daniel Que (Apr 7, 2010)

Wait... what??


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Huh? My internet doesn't feel slow.
I can't imagine what it's like for you people with 20+.
Also, I'm not in Institute, I'm actually over 2 hours away from there.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 8, 2010)

Carson said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Upload seems to depend a lot on what server I select. Being at OSU in Columbus, I can get almost 20Mb/s from Piketon, but only 9.5 from Columbus, which should be closer, although apparently it isn't.
> ...


After 5 "hops" on OSU's network, tracert gives me 10 hops to Columbus, OH (datacenter.bz), and 13 to Piketon, OH (scocak12.org). Columbus, OH is closer in both terms of hops and geography, yet is still much slower.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 9, 2010)

cpt.Justice said:


> [fast]
> Yay!


Wow.

Out from behind my work's firewall here:


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 9, 2010)

15 and 1, I think it's ok


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty ok for a cable-TV connection I guess.

I recently got 100 mbps fiber in here but I have to change provider to use it...

Edit, I tried some more servers, New Zeeland was a little faster than Yellowknife but not much (about 25% of the speed of the local server here in Stockholm)


----------



## Lid (Apr 10, 2010)

At home:




At home wireless:


----------



## Michnik (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm from Poland  :
Now:




Download record:




Upload record:


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

Michnik said:


> I'm from Poland  :
> Now:
> 
> 
> ...



wow ..tats quick...4 me in india download maxes out at 4mbps and upload at 0.79 mbps...


----------



## Novriil (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## riffz (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm at University of Waterloo:


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

DL: 4.46
UL: .66


----------



## happyface352 (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/784952427.png


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 17, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > YESSS!!!!
> ...



Not as slow...


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2010)

my isp can't stand up to waterloo's, but it's still very fast... 
i do have rather high ping for how fast my speeds are, but
i still love comcast!


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Apr 17, 2010)

9.10 mbps
0.98 mbps


----------



## Lofty (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay for fast internet! I'm at the University of Florida.


----------



## antros (Apr 18, 2010)

How much is your I-net? Mine is pretty bad, but the cheapest in the area: ~17$


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 18, 2010)

6.67 mb/s download, 0.13 mb/s upload.

Might sound slow, but this - apparently - FASTER than average for our ISP.

Lol.


----------



## moogra (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Ranzha (Jun 5, 2010)

How did the ping stay low, the download speed be okay, and the upload speed suck balls?


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Neo63 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ianini (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Laura O (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Ranzha (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 24, 2010)

Different Server...

Heheheh....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## TioMario (Jun 24, 2010)

Wanna see something funny?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Samania (Jun 24, 2010)

>____>


----------



## Erdos (Jun 24, 2010)

Berkeley's internet for the win.


----------



## Forte (Jun 24, 2010)

TioMario said:


> Wanna see something funny?



You're in Uruguay and your server's in Buenos Aires


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 24, 2010)

The fastest internet you can get for your home in my country is 512 kbps download. i live in iran.
the government says it is very high and we don't need no more than that.
actually, they don't give us high speed internet to avoid us from watching news tv's of other countries online. It is limited too. we usually can't download more than 3 GB per month. and the price is 20 $ per month.


----------



## TioMario (Jun 25, 2010)

Forte said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna see something funny?
> ...



That is the server I used to do the test. My ISP's server is in Uruguay


----------



## RaresB (Jun 25, 2010)

Pretty Fast... Way better than my isp average


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## dabmasta (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Nexnaught (Jun 26, 2010)

pwnAge said:


> Pretty Fast... Way better than my isp average



K...pwnAge is my real-life friend, and he's got Rogers Lite, Which is only supposed to be 3 Mb/s...that's my plan, too...and how to hell does he get 22 Mb/s...I asked him and he had no idea...his internet must be on steroids!

So how to hell do you get something like that to happen, considering the circumstances?


----------



## Logan (Jun 26, 2010)

Grrr! No close servers = inaccurate results.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jun 26, 2010)

funniest internet:


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Daniel Que (Jul 1, 2010)

Ahh, not too bad.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Senkoy (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, so many of you guys have such fast connections...





Edit: Hmm, it's not that accurate. I just tested again and got different' results. My speed went up but so did my ping. Weird.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 2, 2010)

.5Mb down at best
.3Mb up at best


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know what this means exactly.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 2, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> I don't know what this means exactly.



You have a 10 Megabit/second download speed. There are 8 Bits in a Byte (wether Mega/Giga/Kilo dosen't matter). If I myself understand this correctly at this speed you can download a 1 MegaByte file (comprised of 8 Megabits) in one second(at max with a constant speed). The Average size of a .MP3 file I download is 70 MegaBytes. At your connection speed this would take 56 seconds.

On a related note, the same principle applies to "Google's 1 Gigabit fiber optics". With this speed you could download a 1 GigaByte file in 8 seconds. So lets say you wanted to download an entire Bluray Movie (assuming all space is filled=50 GigaBytes and a constant download speed) at Google's speed. That would take you approx. 6.6666 minutes or 6 minutes and 36 seconds.
(Sorry about the above, most people don't understand how amazing this speed is and I felt like explaining. Of course it has yet to be implemented in any city.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

At the library;





At home mine is horrible. Uploading a 5 minute video takes about 40 minutes with no other activity 
Download seems to be fast though, even though apparently it's horrible.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

See what I mean >_>


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Akuma (Jul 7, 2010)

100 Mbit baby!


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 7, 2010)

Got 13.39 before.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, seriously, I didn't know it was this fast...


----------



## nck (Jul 7, 2010)

Australia meh


----------



## Akuma (Jul 9, 2010)

u guys all suck


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jul 10, 2010)

Also, this kind of seems like a size contest, but with Internet speeds. "My Internet penis is bigger than his." "_My_ Internet penis is bigger than _yours_."


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 17, 2010)

um this is kinda fail...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> um this is kinda fail...


I'm really hoping that actually says "Unicorn" rather than "Unicom."


----------



## Olji (Aug 17, 2010)

lol upload speed fail x))


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> um this is kinda fail...



Welcome to China.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm really hoping that actually says "Unicorn" rather than "Unicom."



>_>


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 17, 2010)

EDIT: My internet sucks because my modem is ancient.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, Malaysia ftw!


----------



## Wickex (Aug 17, 2010)

They're currently busy upgrading our connection from 25 Mbps to 50 Mbps so it's slower than usual right now, and there are 4 people in our house downloading and playing online games right now so my speedtest isn't accurate.


----------



## MiloD (Aug 17, 2010)

Upload kinda sucks apparently. 

I wonder what this says about my internet penis.


----------



## Olji (Aug 17, 2010)

bigger than mine (see my last post here) :<


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 17, 2010)

I would have thought that it was a lot faster than that...
It seems like lightning to me!


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 17, 2010)

meh :\


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/918469237.png


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 18, 2010)

One is the recommended server, the other is the one that seems more feasible. I don't live anywhere near Corvallis.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 18, 2010)

PWN


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 18, 2010)

Running something while doing the test.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 18, 2010)

w t f


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 18, 2010)

=\


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 18, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> fast upload






That's werid my download speed has increased alot.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## NickH1337 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 20, 2010)

Found this on GameFAQs' PC board today:


----------



## mark3 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love my University Internet.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 20, 2010)

I know, slow...


----------



## irontwig (Aug 20, 2010)

Long way to the server.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 30, 2010)

Through Ethernet cable


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll test with Ethernet later.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 30, 2010)

that's the average you're going to get in my country


----------



## Lorken (Oct 30, 2010)

This is really good for New Zealand, I'm surprised it was this high.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## liljthedude (Oct 30, 2010)

Dial-Up, the closest thing you can get to being offline while still somehow being online.


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## boyscout (Oct 30, 2010)

speed in a busy hour, usually got 2.xx after midnight.

not bad for my country


----------



## zosomaniac (Oct 30, 2010)

IIT net service is good.
No close servers.





Same rating for any server?


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 30, 2010)

sigh.


----------



## Zyrb (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol im slow.


----------



## oranjules (Oct 30, 2010)

hehe


----------



## DT546 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 30, 2010)

Pro, I frikin' hate AT&T, it always has problems.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 30, 2010)

No idea if this is good or bad. Can anyone let me know?


----------



## Tatiana (Nov 1, 2010)

My internet is pretty fast. We live out in the boondocks of New York, and somehow my boyfriend was able to intercept some signal. We are actually at 150kbps, and upload is about 200kbps...which is pretty awesome for country connection.


----------



## flan (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought mine was bad, guess I'm pretty spoilt looking at some of the above.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Carrot (Nov 2, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> Dial-Up, the closest thing you can get to being offline while still somehow being online.


 
cool =D I wonder what level 1 communication is then


----------



## Wassaren (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## jianziboy (Nov 2, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

is that fast or slow?


----------



## Rudinie (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got a new connection and allthough the upload is not yet as it is supposed to be i'm quite happy with the speed:


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 4, 2010)

Ziggo alles-in-één, highest abbo.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 4, 2010)

You think that your interent is slow...


----------



## timeless (May 11, 2011)




----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Squishypants (May 11, 2011)

Some of you guys have crazy fast connections.


----------



## Julian (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1290571607.png
A-


----------



## Logan (May 11, 2011)

This is the fastest connection of the only company that will provide to my house...
Any help?


----------



## AvidCuber (May 11, 2011)

Comcast is dumb.


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Comcast is dumb.



I have Comcast but got an A- grade...


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Cool Frog (May 11, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1290551583.png


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2011)

Whee! It's been faster, though. :-/





(What's more annoying is that this is almost faster than USB. It's as effective to back up to the internet as to an external hard drive...)


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

Note the 11500~ miles away ... i get slower speeds using the Vodafone UK server ... supposedly one of the fastest in the UK... definitely not
we are having alot of problems with it recently...
we had 12, then they upgraded it and told us we would get 20+ but we went down ... 
after nearly 4 months of issues they should be fixing it soon ... but they said that last time ...

whats crazy is the further away i the server is faster connection i get ... :confused:
i know its do do with how fast both servers are in comparison to each other but c'mon...


----------



## deadalnix (May 11, 2011)




----------



## deadalnix (May 11, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> whats crazy is the further away i the server is faster connection i get ... :confused:



It depends on the serveur workload, the traffic on the link used to transfert datas and the peering between your ISP and the server's network.


----------



## Enter (May 11, 2011)

*11350 Miles *


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 11, 2011)

Mine is fast


----------



## sauso (May 11, 2011)

not too bad.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

deadalnix said:


> It depends on the serveur workload, the traffic on the link used to transfert datas and the peering between your ISP and the server's network.


 
yes but ...
2 servers which are both owned by what used to be the largest mobile company in the world... 
50 miles away newbury (World HQ and fastest server) 3mbs
11350 miles away their third largest server, 8mbps
BT say we have 20mbps ... we have nowhere near that... even at 3am, when it might be using used the least we still get 3-4mbps

even more baffling ... just did the test on a mobile phone:
2.1 download expected it to be lower its just normal because its wifi
4.3 upload ... what...? twice the download, it that even possible

no this isn't a glitch, i keep getting very similar results


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2011)

You guys all have your own internets?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You guys all have your own internets?



Exactly what I thought when I read the title 

Oh well:


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

sauso said:


> not too bad.



Is that a cake shaped like a cube on your avatar?


----------



## RubikZz (May 11, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1291259854.png
My internet is a loser.


----------



## CubicNL (May 11, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2011)

~8.5 download, 1.00 upload

I want faster upload speed for server.


----------



## radmin (May 11, 2011)

did I win?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 11, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1291340155.png
SUCKS


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

radmin said:


> did I win?


 
Yes, "all of our internets are belong to you" now


----------



## radmin (May 11, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Yes, "all of our internets are belong to you" now



You have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## Verack (May 11, 2011)




----------



## deepSubDiver (May 11, 2011)




----------



## cuberkid10 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## deadalnix (May 12, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> even more baffling ... just did the test on a mobile phone:
> 2.1 download expected it to be lower its just normal because its wifi
> 4.3 upload ... what...? twice the download, it that even possible


 
That's perfectly normal. Tipical use of network is asymetric. And with wireless network, you share bandwith with other people using it. So you have more upload available than download.


----------



## theace (May 12, 2011)

MTNL is pathetic >_>

When I download stuff, I get 120 kbps MAX. I don't see why this shows 1mbps. Could someone clarify?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 12, 2011)

This is at school during rush hour. Had 50/50 when I was alone once. At home I only have mobile internet


----------



## spdcbr (May 12, 2011)

D: how to improve? lol


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 12, 2011)

highest it ever went was 201mbps.


----------



## Enter (May 12, 2011)

@sg speedcuber 50 miles singapore to singapore that is cheating 
go at least to kuala lumpur


----------



## nicoc77 (May 12, 2011)

theace said:


> When I download stuff, I get 120 kbps MAX. I don't see why this shows 1mbps. Could someone clarify?


 
Because the test is show in Mega _bits_ per second and your internet browser download manager show the speed in Kilo _bytes_ per second. Now 1 "Mega" = 1024 "Kilo" and 1 "byte" = 8 "bits". So if you have 1 Megabit p/s connection that's equal to 1024 Kilobits p/s and that divided by 8 is equal to *128 Kilobytes p/s* your theoretical perfect download speed for a 1 Megabit p/s connection.

You can configure speedtest.net setting so that is show the results in Kilobytes per second and you will get same speed that your browser shows.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 13, 2011)

Enter said:


> @sg speedcuber 50 miles singapore to singapore that is cheating
> go at least to kuala lumpur


 
LOL.nah,here in Singapore,the're planning this project called "The next generation nationwide broadband network", which is Singapore's all fibre ultra high speed broadband network. So basically,the internet is transmitted through optical fibre and is able to transmit large amounts of data at high speeds


----------



## cubeflip (May 13, 2011)

Slowest High Speed.
_
(I know, really?)_


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (May 13, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Slowest High Speed.
> _
> (I know, really?)_


 oh,sorry boss...


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 13, 2011)

Short distance





And across the atlantic


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Jakube (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Godmil (Oct 13, 2011)

This is from work:




Hmmm, we may need faster internets.


----------



## Applecow (Oct 13, 2011)

Beat that!


----------



## Jakube (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, on the weekend most of the students aren´t in the dormitory, so the speed is great.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 14, 2011)

Applecow said:


> Beat that!


 

A film must take you like a second to download

I have 10Mbps and it sucks, internet in Britain is pure crap unless you pay loads


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Applecow (Oct 14, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> A film must take you like a second to download
> 
> I have 10Mbps and it sucks, internet in Britain is pure crap unless you pay loads



yeah it would, but its the internet at my work, at home just 32mbit/s^^


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


>


 
you must have the exact same internet package as me 



Applecow said:


> yeah it would, but its the internet at my work, at home just 32mbit/s^^



ah well 32 is still pretty good


----------



## Axiys (Oct 14, 2011)

My internet fails.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 14, 2011)

Better than mines. F+ 1.28Mb/S download .30MB/S upload/


----------



## Maniac (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## uberCuber (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm normally around 25-30 Mb/s for download and around 15 Mb/s for upload. It's fast enough for me.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 14, 2011)

ADSL i worthless, cause I'm paying for 24/1.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 14, 2011)

I knew it sucked. I didnt know that it sucked this bad.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 14, 2011)

i've done this before, but might as well do it again...


----------



## Jai (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty good considering I pay for 15/1.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine fails.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 15, 2011)

Considering that we pay so much for internet here, I'm surprised. I mean, it is supposed to be a dead zone, but still. We pay for high speed internet.

Edit: Just for fun, I did it a second time. I had Ping: 166ms, download: 1.41Mb/s and Upload: 0.41Mb/s


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 15, 2011)

That's not too shabby for Honduras.


----------



## escortkeel (Oct 15, 2011)

You might think Brittan's inet is bad...

Think Again.

I live in AUSTRALIA. I pay $40 per month. I get this:






Yeah, thats right... I officially FAIL.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 15, 2011)

OSU caps their speeds, so I doubt I can get an accurate representation. I have been able to download at about 10 MB/s (80 Mb/s) though, so I'm sure it's plenty fast.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 15, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> OSU caps their speeds, so I doubt I can get an accurate representation. I have been able to download at about 10 MB/s (80 Mb/s) though, so I'm sure it's plenty fast.


 
Awesome upload speeds


----------



## Goosly (Oct 15, 2011)

I think we pay about 20 euro's (Belgium)


----------



## RubikZz (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## MostEd (Oct 15, 2011)

I used to have 54 mbits/s
now some theifs steal it so i have
20~mbit/s


----------



## Brest (Oct 30, 2011)

Me: Why is the internet so slow?
Hotel: The internet isn't slow, it is always this speed.
Me: >:0


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 30, 2011)

It takes over 6 hours to upload a 6 minute video.  And I upload videos about every 2 days.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2011)

Repping semi-decent Aus internet speed:


----------



## JasonK (Oct 30, 2011)

We changed internet plan recently


----------



## Pegy (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Oct 30, 2011)

woohoo Mine is extremely slow. But who cares when it is the next step up from dial-up? I only have to wait five small minutes for a five minuet video to load!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Alcuber (Mar 2, 2012)

Alcuber said:


>


 
Sorry for bump, I hope no one minds

Anyway I just got an upgrade





Quite a big differance between the two. Although I can't notice much of a differance in speed


----------



## mdolszak (Mar 2, 2012)

Download: 16.55 Mbs
Upload: 1.81 Mbs

I have Comcast (Xfinity) in Massachusetts.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 2, 2012)

On campus internet ftl.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 2, 2012)

Edit: I found a closer server


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 2, 2012)

oooh... grade: C+


----------



## JasonK (Mar 2, 2012)

Hadley4000 said:


> On campus internet ftl.


 


On campus internet ftw


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Sorry for bump, I hope no one minds
> 
> Anyway I just got an upgrade
> 
> ...


 
Just wait until the NBN.


----------



## ressMox (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 2, 2012)

The best thing is that I only pay 60$/year. Living in a student apartment ftw  Because of the large amount of students on the same network, it sometimes gets a bit crowded though xD


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 2, 2012)

Meh, it's much worser at home.


----------



## Chrisalead (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought France was late about internet connexions but it seems we are not that late.
Download : 16.1 Mb/s
Upload : 1.0 Mb/s
Ping : 7 ms.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 2, 2012)

*Home*





*Work*
(I'll post it later... last time I checked I was getting 80 MB/s (not 80 Mb/s))

Tim.


----------



## Photon (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not even going to bother, because I KNOW I'll get an F. >.< 

:EDIT: a D is probably the best you get in India.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 2, 2012)

Now:





Before:


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 2, 2012)

Will be upgraded to 60Mb by the end of the month thanks to Richard Branson (Usain Bolt)


----------



## tx789 (Mar 2, 2012)

i don't get why it say's Auckland I live in Wellington


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 2, 2012)

tx789 said:


> i on't get wh it say's Auckland I live in Wellington



That's the location of the server it's connecting to for the test. Says Leeds on mine but I'm no where near Leeds


----------



## samehsameh (Mar 2, 2012)

I live at university atm so i guess its cheating


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## ressMox (Mar 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait...if there's a server in Toronto, why did it choose the server in Oakville for me?


----------



## Florian (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2012)

I recieve mine at about 3 x 10^8 m/s


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 2, 2012)

I already made a post here about 5 months ago but I think my internet speed has changed.So I'm going to test it again.



Woah,it seems to be quite faster now.No idea why.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> On campus internet ftw







Evergreen internet ftl.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not that bad, but if my brother is watching tv, it goes to less than half of that.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 4, 2012)

.94mbps download 

.36mbps upload

I hate living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jumper Cables + Rusty Pepsi Can = My Internet


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


>


 


hyunchoi98 said:


>


 
Lol, Australia sucks.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Lol, Australia sucks.


 
Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Alvin Tan (Mar 4, 2012)

Why is my upload speed faster than my download speed?!?!?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2012)

Alvin Tan said:


> Why is my upload speed faster than my download speed?!?!?


 
Oh
My
God

That is awesome upload, and great download. Do you upload videos to YouTube?


----------



## Alvin Tan (Mar 4, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> That is awesome upload, and great download. Do you upload videos to YouTube?


 
Err nope nothing of that sort.


----------



## heebakutty (May 9, 2012)

*HI!!!*

It is a good information about speed test,
In this way i test my internet everyday , because it is useful to know about the uploading and downloading speed, so i check my speed through this site http://www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test/
My speed test results are,
upload speed:0.52 kbps
download speed:1.96 kbps
It has the best & accurate results for my internet speed test , internet service provider,location, country and and also provides the IP details .................


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 10, 2012)

This is my laptop through Wifi, usually around 30D and 20U, but I guess its having a down day.

The iMac connected Direct can top out at 90D and almost 50U...


----------



## aronpm (May 11, 2012)

During a physics lecture I tested the uni's wifi with my iPad, got 22/22 Mbits/s to a Melbourne server (that's about 700km away)


----------



## mazter2010 (May 21, 2012)

150Mbps, soon 300.

i'm also getting a balanced connection to get high speeds on upload, too


----------



## yoyokidify (May 22, 2012)

My internet is crappy compared to your guys's internet speeds. but this is supposedly considered good in my country
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1965519976.png


----------

